# I need advice... humming noise from light dimmers...



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi! I'm going to try and explain my situation the best I can...

I was wondering if you guys know of a product that eliminates humming noises caused by dimmers which are used in my ceiling lights. I am aware that dimmers in lights can cause a very low humming noise on certain electronic devices. 

Currently, I have the KEF wireless home theater system, which sends a signal sent from a transmitter connected to my AV receiver, to a receiver which is connected to my rear speakers. Only the rear speakers are making the humming sound and I've identitfied the problem (it's not the wireless receiver malfunctioning)... The rear wireless receiver is plugged into a standard wall outlet and is picking up the hum from the dimmers from my lights in the room. When I turn the lights off... the humming stops. Obviously, this wall outlet in hooked up to the same circuit as the lights in the room and is causing the wireless device to pick up the humming noise. The KEF wireless system works and sound great when the lights are off but unfortunately, sometimes I need the lights to be on.

Do you guys know of a product that I can plug my wireless receiver into, which will clean up that annoying hum? Maybe a power strip that can clean up the signal? Please give me any suggestions/options you can think of!!!

Thank you! 

Best,
Shaun


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you try lifting the ground? Just buy a couple cheater plugs (the ones we use to go 3 prong into 2 prong outlets) and that should clear things up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, tried that and it didn't work.:no:

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

cheater plugs wouldn't work because it is not a ground loop problem. 
The first thing I would try to do is eliminate whether it is an issue in the power circuit or rf interferance. Have you tried pluging the reciever into another power point using an extension lead? I know you said you had already ruled out RF interferance but this can be a very ellusive and un-conventional problem.
If you do find it is the power line then maybe you could try lower wattage globes, sometimes (depending on many factors) using a lower power globe will put less strain on the dimmer causing it to produce less interferance. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I have the same problem but in a different setup. I'm not using a wireless audio transmitter, so mine is definately tied to the power line. I'd be very interested if anyone knows a solution.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I think i figured out a solution to my problem... I'm not sure if it was what drf was talking about. Basically, I tried plugging the wireless receiver into a different wall outlet and that seems to be working fine. I know nothing about electrical systems at all, but obviously the wall outlet that has noise is somehow connected to the lights in the room and the wall outlet that isn't making the noise, simply isn't connected to the lights. I just need to get an extension cord and the problem is solved. 

Thank you very much to those who offered suggestions. It's much appreciated! 

hddummy:

my only suggestion... try another outlet in your room. It may not be connected to the same circuit board. 

Thanks again!


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Not possible with my room layout. Good news that you were able to find a "clean" outlet though.


----------

